# 1957 Girl's Schwinn Corvette



## HARPO (Mar 15, 2011)

I purchased this bike last year on Craigslist here on Long Island. The original owners daughter had taken a far away photo of it from the left side, so you couldn't tell what it was. The description only said something like "old bicycle". As soon as I saw the seat I knew what it was and called to confirm. The original owners husband answered and confirmed it, and laughed that I could tell what it was form the seat alone.

I made arrangements to pick it up the next day during lunch, where I meant the original owner. She told me that she had gotten it for Christmas when she was 10 years old, and her father told her it was going to be her only present because it was very expensive. She kept it all these years, a bit dirty, a lttle rusty and grimy, but the bike is 100% original, right down to the tubes! (Only the air in the tires was ever replaced,).

I purchased the bike from her for what her father paid for it back in 1957...$80.

Fred


----------



## ballooney (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice story...even sweeter deal.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 15, 2011)

Her husband was there when I went to pick it up. He laughed and said "leave it to my wife to sell you the bike for the same price her father paid for it".......


----------



## mruiz (Mar 15, 2011)

That is a KEEPER. VERY NICE.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks!! I intend to......


----------



## 30thtbird (Mar 16, 2011)

Cleaned up very nice. Beautiful.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks! Here are a few more shots.....


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice bike!!!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 17, 2011)

A great example and survivor!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks! Here are a couple shots of her slightly older cousin (all original except for the wrong front rack).....a 3-speed also.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 17, 2011)

HARPO said:


> Thanks! Here are a couple shots of her slightly older cousin (all original except for the wrong front rack).....a 3-speed also.




Wouldn't that be _younger_ cousin? Looks like a 61-2 with that starburst badge. Just sayin'.


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 17, 2011)

Eaither way you look at them bikes they are very nice.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 17, 2011)

Ooops! You're right! Duh......


----------



## basementchoppers (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice pair of bikes!  They will look great riding down the street together!


----------

